# FLW League Walleye Co-angler sign up



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I will be fishing the FLW League Event in Port Clinton on April 12th, this is a one day Saturday event and the cost is $150 for a co-angler. I am in need of a Co-angler to sign up with, I will not fish with you unless the random draw pairs us together. I'm a Ranger owner so I'm signing up the first day we are allowed for priority deadline, co needs to sign up with a Boater to get in visa versa if the field fills up. You must be a member of FLW Outdoors. 

This is the weekend of the OGF Het fest outing, so if you want to pre fish with me that is cool as well, I'm staying all weekend and fishing sunday as well. 

Thanks 

Kevin 

PM me if you plan on fishing this event.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

BUMP. I need a Co-Angler!!!!


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

i would galdy sign up with you however im an not sure how it would work since im only 17, and im taking the ACT that saterday so it wont work out. but if you ever need a co-angler to sign up with again send me a pm!

kurt


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Kevin,
Are you still looking for a partner for the FLW?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

If Buckeye Ron isnt able to make it Ink me in 150.00 dollars please pm me asap thanks


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

K gonefishin where and how do i join FLw and can i still sighn up to fish this as a co angler if I miss out on sighning with you. I understand it is a lottery pick as to which boat/who I would be fishing with. How soon would someone know who they are fishing with and do the co anglers ever prefish with the Pro?


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Jshbuckeye ill answer for Kevin because i know hes out of town this weekend. You can sign up at the flw site for a co angler for any of the tourneys. As far as prefishng with a pro im sure kevin or myself or any others would be happy to take you prefishing. I am thinking about doing this one as a pro also we still have some time left i believe registration doesnt start till the end of feb beginning of march. If kevin doesnt need ya i might will have to keep in touch one things for sure its going to be a busy April. Keep in touch Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Your not kidding on the busy April, We have the first LEWT the first weekend, then the FLW events the second and third weekends then the Scott Kuhn tourney at Indian Lake the 27th. We'll be doing all four. See you folks there.

Gary Thornbury


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I am a member of the FLW would love to talk to someone about what is expected of a co angler. I will look on the FLW site so as to have some questions ready pretty much already got the go ahead from the wife


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

The role of the Co-Angler

Colleen Lampman - 2/24/2005




Colleen Lampman - prepared and ready to roll on the FLW Tour 
It's early winter, the tournament season is over, and most tournament anglers are reflecting and planning for the coming year. Chances are that next year you will fish a local tournament circuit and find that you have qualified as a co-angler for something like the RCL Championship. Understanding the responsibilities and excitement that can be found when venturing into the world of professional anglers will be invaluable to making your co-angling experience a good one.

On internet message boards the questions most often asked is, "What is required?" Frequently the response is, "Bring a sandwich, jump into a boat and have a good time fishing." It CAN be that easy, but after fishing tournaments as a co-angler for three years, I find there is so much more that a co-angler needs to know, and think about, in order to be prepared. 

You don't have to be an experienced tournament fisherman to be a co-angler. If you enjoy angling, you only need to pay an entry fee and try the experience. Most people learn as they go along and truly enjoy meeting some of the all-time great Pros and feel like they have had a great guided experience. 

If you are used to team tournament fishing, then it is important to remember that it is a very different role when fishing as a co-angler in the RCL or as an amateur in the PWT. Think about it. As a co-angler you merely put your self on the boat. The professional does the pre-fishing, locates the fish, provides the boat and gear, and makes all the decisions. You have the opportunity to learn a lot, work hard for eight hours and hopefully catch fish and win cash! Most co-anglers will agree that it is an enjoyable experience and a chance to meet and learn from some top anglers. Venturing into the experience with a clear perspective of your role and knowing the expectations can help anyone adjust to a new situation.

Roles and Definitions
The experience as a co-angler, even once in a lifetime, can be even more enjoyable if you understand the responsibilities and characteristics of the professional side in walleye tournaments. By understanding what the pro goes through it gave me a better chance to be a competent co-angler. There is no doubt that some big money is at stake and we all want to be our best.

A professional has a plan: A good professional has been working in advance by locating fish, deciding which presentation works best, working out a strategy for the day or for the next three to four days. The point is the professional has been making decisions and he sticks to his plan.

Your role as co-angler: Remember that there is only one captain in the boat and it's not you! (It is the best way to get over any ego trips you might have in proving your worth as an angler.) Your role as co-angler is to support, not to question or suggest. In supporting the pro's plan you are setting yourself up for a day of interesting fishing and an integrated effort to catch fish.

After day one, always tell your pro where you are in the standings. He'll do his best to get you into the top ten even if he can't get himself there. That's a sign of a real pro.

Co-anglers are told in the rules to keep locations confidential and not to share that information. It can't be stressed enough that you need to respect your pro for all his advance work by not disclosing locations during tournaments.


A professional has organization in his boat: In order to complete a tournament in the most expedient fashion a pro has to manage his boat and his time. He knows where his gear is; he is set up the night before with everything in its place. He has decided which rods you will use, where he wants you to be in that boat and what he wants you to do. Besides keeping order in the boat, the pro must also think about time management, weather, safety, equipment and boat control. The sign of a real professional is someone who has a place for everything and has planned for changing weather and safety.

Your role as co-angler: Keep things in their place. Return things when you are done using them. Be ready to fasten down all the gear at a moment's notice; that means things that should be zipped are already zipped. Be quick about what you are doing. Your objective is to keep the pro fishing, so if you can make the minnows or the gear they needs are in their hands at all times, you won't mind taking you role as the assistant quite seriously.

If a pro has to ask you to get something or correct something you are doing, don't take it personally, remember that the objective is to manage your time in the boat together most efficiently and your job is to assist in the efficiency. If you do all this, while you are fishing yourself and trying to keep your line in the water at all times; you are soon to be considered a talented and worthy co-angler! 


A professional has ethics: Catch and release, and concern for the welfare of the fish, is at the top of the list for people who endeavor to promote the sport of walleye fishing. Following tournament rules, showing sportsmanship, and courtesy to other boaters, as well as being responsible for the safety and comfort of people in the boat, are just some of the things that are important to the life of an angler.

Your role as a co-angler: You need to be equally respectful of the fish. Pay special attention to handling, releasing and care of your boat's walleye. The co-angler should be just as strong in their ethics and sportsmanship as the professional. In fact, it is the one area where you build a mutual respect for one another. 

A co-angler should be just as well versed in tournament rules. The directors of tournaments will always give you a lot to read, so read it all in advance. Sportsmanship, courtesy, and being responsible for your own safety aren't all things that come with only being in a boat. It's just that they are so critical in tournament fishing that they can't be taken for granted.

Keep communication open in order to maintain a good comfort level. I usually explain to the professional that I don't talk much when I am fishing and it doesn't mean anything is bothering me, I just concentrate so hard on the fishing part that I forget to talk. Even with all the stress and pressure and planning, a real professional will tell you that all you both really want is "a good day of fishing".


A professional has an image: There is a lot of stress associated with producing results and looking good for the public and for sponsors. Most professionals have found ways to put on their stage gear if they don't already have it on when it is time to weigh in. They have a plan of what to say on the stage. The professional is also trying to find out if the estimated poundage that he figured would be needed for a day's catch was even a close enough number to stay in as a contender.

Your responsibility as a co-angler: Take care to look and act professional yourself. Have some all-weather gear that will be needed in most tournaments and check your personal appearance before you go on stage, and see yourself televised at your best. There is stress that comes along with not catching fish and your job, as a co-angler, is to offer enthusiasm and support. Your attitude can do a lot for your pro. In fact, the fish you remember most are the ones that are caught with a positive attitude.


A professional has a wide variety of techniques and methods for pulling in walleye:
Walleye tournaments will take you to rivers, inland lakes and the Great Lakes. There are all kinds of methods that will be employed, and a real pro will be a teacher and share some of these techniques with you. 

Your responsibility as a co-angler: Listen carefully to the professional, he may tell you exactly where in the boat he wants you to stand, or where he wants to keep the net so it is handy. Ahhh, the net. Whole articles could be written on the use of the net in professional tournaments, but your responsibility in this area is completely at the discretion of the pro. If the pro determines that you will help net fish, then you need to practice before hand on being proficient in the use of a net. Be sure to ask in the beginning, how the pro wants to take care of the netting. Most often he will want your assistance, but it is always good to ask. They all have different nets so remember to pick it up once before you are called into action so you already have a feel for the net, its weight and extension. Keep the net in the place the pro wants it kept, so it is not in the way and not hard to get at when needed. 

The professional may want you to measure the fish and he may want to see the measurement of the fish. He will decide if it is to be kept or not and if he tells you to "throw it in", you be sure to ask if he means the lake or the live well! Most important when you are slot fishing!!

If you are primarily a lake fisherman and are used to planer boards and crawler harnesses but you are going to be a co-angler on a river, find a jig and practice feeling for the bottom. Read up; be prepared as much as you can. Spend time studying the depths that certain lures dive to, types of hooks, which lures to use a snap with, which jigs are best for live bait, and how the GPS works. The professional can teach you but it is your responsibility to learn. If it is a major-money tournament, some of your learning can come from being prepared in advance. Practice tying your knots and casting your cranks before the tournament happens. You don't have to do this for any other reason than to feel proficient yourself. The only power you have is over yourself and your performance.

Other Considerations
Most tournaments won't let you bring any of your own gear into the boat, so honor that and listen to what the pro has planned. You can always learn more. I once asked if there was any special way he hooked his minnows and the pro said "as a matter of fact there is" and he showed me and now I know when to use that special way. Don't ever be afraid to ask when you have a question.

In tournament fishing as a co-angler, the take off is the same, the anticipation and excitement is the same as any other tournament, the only difference is that you will fish with a different Pro every day. (Selection is generally made the night before so you know where and what time to meet your Pro.)

People ask about gratuities. Some tournaments require gas money from a co-angler; most tournaments leave that between the Pro and the Co. I personally feel that since your Pro is furnishing everything including gas and lost lures, it is a good way to show your appreciation and understanding that he or she has personally gone to a lot of expense in order to show you a good time. I remember my first time out no one had informed me that twenty-five dollars or more would be good to contribute toward fuel. Similar to the etiquette on a golf course, how are you supposed to know unless someone fills you in on the traditions of that particular course?


What It's All About
Every co-angler wants to catch the big fish and has dreams of helping the Pro along. Even if you only get to fish one day together it's nice to know that you had some part in contributing to total weight. When you are in the tournament and in a boat you can look around and see that every co angler is learning and doing their best to promote the professionalism of the sport. If you want to know what to expect out of the day, expect eight hours of hard work, sometimes in rough water and in rough weather, but a real feeling of knowing what it would feel like to fish for a living.

At the end of the day a real pro will say "Thank You", no matter what kind of day you have had. I pitched cranks for eight hours on the Fox River and my real reward (besides catching a nice five pounder) was the Pro telling me that I did a "Good Job" and that I was "someone to fish with again".

Remember that everyday spent fishing is a good day. If you have assisted your Pro in every way possible then your professionalism as a co-angler will be noted.

Be responsible for your own learning. Watch, listen and practice&#226;&#8364;&#166;.. But most of all remember that life is about practice not about being perfect, so take yourself lightly and enjoy the experience. You can learn something new every time you fish.

Colleen Lampman is on the Pro Staff for the La Crosse Gander Mountain Store. In three years, she has team fished the MWC and Walleye Angler's Trail and two Cabela's National tournaments with her husband. She has been a Co-Angler in Saginaw Bay, Green Bay, and Pierre, South Dakota in the RCL circuit. The first Cabela's qualifier she ever participated in was with the Mississippi Walleye Club out of Dubuque and she now regularly pre-fishes all the RCL tournaments.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you CJ Brown that was very informative I also read over the FLW site on do's and don'ts both added a cple things information wise this one i think was more Walleye tourny driven. At this moment I have the green lite for one trying to figure a way into both of them if thats an option for a co angler.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Thanks everyone for replying, I did reply to all the guys who PMed me...I think  I found a Co-Angler last week before I left to go out of town, I actually found my buddy one as well. If I here of any boaters needing Co's you guys will be the first to hear. Thanks a bunch for the responces, if you want to fish it, you can go ahead and sign up without a boater anyways, you'll get put on a list and you do have a real good chance of getting in, plus you might pull Me, or a few other Ohio guys that visit this site often always nice to fish with somone your familiar with... It will be a very fun tourney for 150 it's worth it weight in gold to get the tourney experience and having fun reeling in some april hogs.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you gary for the Phone call and Ilook forward to meeting you and fishing in my first tourney:B to all but to me mostly


----------



## aarontl1 (Feb 29, 2008)

co-angler looking for a boater to fish FLW League tourney in Port Clinton. Contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

How do you fish as a co-angler in a walleye tourny ? I am sure it's not like bass where your casting all day right ?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

williamonica0214 said:


> How do you fish as a co-angler in a walleye tourny ? I am sure it's not like bass where your casting all day right ?


you fish with a different pro each day ,,every one I fished with trolled,you fish the way they want.one day you may get a guy that can catch fish, the next you may get a guy that runs all day looking.some are really nice guys and some are real jerks....and really get mad when you out fish them...at least that has been my experience...

FLW did raise prices this year,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Entry fees for 2008 are unchanged at $1,500 per event for pros and $400 per event for co-anglers.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I got into a single day event for 150.00 and look at it as a learning opportunity with a chance to win some cash and a great exeperience.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

roger23 said:


> you fish with a different pro each day ,,every one I fished with trolled,you fish the way they want.one day you may get a guy that can catch fish, the next you may get a guy that runs all day looking.some are really nice guys and some are real jerks....and really get mad when you out fish them...at least that has been my experience...
> 
> FLW did raise prices this year,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Entry fees for 2008 are unchanged at $1,500 per event for pros and $400 per event for co-anglers.



So if your trolling do you use your own rods , baits and set up or what ?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Bring your best outer wear is what i have been told I will have a small lunch packed and 2 bottle waters just in case other then that the pro supplies everything knowledge,style , lures, boat, give him some money for gas and ask what can i do to help is the answers im getting


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Imight have to try one of those then . you don't even need to bring a rod and reel ? So how do you know who gets the fish ?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

make sure you have wet weather clothing,and warm ,,they usually fish no matter what the weather.I have fished 3 days in the rain and temps in the 30'sand 4 to 6 footers we were wet from start to finish,they are getting better about ...not starting if the lake is to rough,,but the way the lake kicks up in the spring be prepaired


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Will,

As a co-angler in FLW Walleye Tour or League event, you basically just go fishing with a Pro, you are not allowed to bring anything on the boat as far as tackle, rods, Reels,lures, NOTHING, just clothes, food, drink and a good attitude. In walleye tourney's you share the weight of the fish caught, there is no splitting of who's fish is who's you have the same weight, in the league events it's only a one day tourney, so whatever you guys end up with after that one day that's it. In the Tour event you fish with 3 different pro's, a different pro each day, you combine the weights and add them up for 3 days in a row, one day you could not catch much then the next two days have killer days and end up winning, it's a draw as to who you will fish with each day. The pro keeps a running talley of his weights and adds on top of his day 1 and day 2 weights, as the co anlger you combine the weights of what you had with the different pro's. 

The pro decides on what you will do in the boat, reel fish, net fish, etc. It's a great learning experience for both walleye fishing and tourney fishing.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks kgone for giving me a clear picture. I thin k i am going to try one of these in between bass tournaments


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

I have been fishing both the FLW tour and League events for the last several years. Please send me a pm with your phone # if you want to talk about what goes on in these tournaments.
Dan


----------

